# Avatars



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy most of the avatars seem to be apperaing as a red-x

It was OK yesterday


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Is it ok now ?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Seems okay to me now Roy.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> Is it ok now ?










thanks Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just found out that the upload system is not working correctly. Please bear with me, I am trying to get this sorted.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Just found out that the upload system is not working correctly. Please bear with me, I am trying to get this sorted.


Have you tried hitting it with a hammer?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No Mac I have not, will try that next.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> No Mac I have not, will try that next.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's gonna take me a few hours to sort this out. A hammer is the last resort.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> It's gonna take me a few hours to sort this out. A hammer is the last resort.


The `Birmingham Screwdriver` usually is


----------

